# Prevent from Damaging Spool



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone got a suggestion on how I can prevent from damaging spools in my boat. I have thrown away the little felt bags that came in the box.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get some crown royal bags, they work wonders.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ebay.......................reel socks are like 4 bucks apiece and what i got were worth it. much better than felt bags


----------



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the neoprene reelbags that came with my Shimano reels. They have a velcro closure and really protect the reels in transport.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Chris V (12/2/2009)*Get some crown royal bags, they work wonders.


x2


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (15/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris V (12/2/2009)*Get some crown royal bags, they work wonders.
> ...


</p>

X3
</p>


----------

